# Phinizy Swamp Duck Hunting



## mallard1328 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone know anything about Phinizy Swamp WMA? Is it good hunting? Advice for hunting there? And share some of your stories or pictures from there


----------



## swampstalker24 (Sep 16, 2013)

use the search tool   you'll find all you need to know


----------



## JamHunts (Sep 16, 2013)

Scout scout scout.


----------



## mallard1328 (Sep 16, 2013)

JamHunts said:


> Scout scout scout.



But wouldn't scouting be a bad idea because of gators and snakes?


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Sep 16, 2013)

mallard1328 said:


> But wouldn't scouting be a bad idea because of gators and snakes?




Yeah, you're probably right.  Why scout when you can just ask about it on the internet?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 17, 2013)

mallard1328 said:


> But wouldn't scouting be a bad idea because of gators and snakes?



Is this a joke? Don't be a Nancy.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 17, 2013)

Just like Rhetts Island and I have hunted both.Walmart parking lot. Xmass eve.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Sep 17, 2013)

its great, you wade thru knee high mud for 45min to get to your spot only to find someone there already. walk further in till you have people on all sides of you 100 yards away, sun comes up and the sky busting begins.

 save your money and time, go find a corn field and kill doves

 its basicly the same thing but you dont get wet and you dont have to worry about snakes and gators as much


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 17, 2013)

mallard1328 said:


> Anyone know anything about Phinizy Swamp WMA? Is it good hunting? Advice for hunting there? And share some of your stories or pictures from there


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 17, 2013)

mallard1328 said:


> But wouldn't scouting be a bad idea because of gators and snakes?



I am pretty sure this thread is a joke but on a serious note the snakes and gators are real. I have seen gators out there moving around in January and stepped on the tail of a cotton mouth on Christmas morning one time oit there. Thankfully it was cold so the snake was really slow moving but it can get real out there quick. I quit hunting there about 4 years ago because it was getting ridiculous with the number of people and the lack of respect and sportsmanship. Skybusting is a must there as well as waiting until shooting light to show up and sit beside someone else. Oh lets not forget the guy that shot our group one time because he shot at a low bird. I got tired of it and quit going.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 17, 2013)

used to be pretty good but not even close anymore with all the yahoos out there. think i heard people were camping out on thursday before opening morning. camping for to hope and get a spot with out anyone comeing and sitting next to me in south augusta is not for me.


----------



## David Parker (Sep 17, 2013)

PRetty hairy in there.  That's where we lost McDonald.  That's Charlie's point.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't listen to these guys!! It's a duck hunting mecca!! 

I swear, people come on here trying to learn and y'all pretend this is the Georgia Waterfowler site!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 17, 2013)

I got some pics ill post up..... Not worth it anymore.... I've slept with the moccasins and gators down there way too many times.... But I've killed a ton of birds there... Not worth it anymore to me....


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 17, 2013)

*Some of us remember*

when it was not a WMA


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's a few birds... 79


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's 55 more.... Keep in mind the only way we killed these was to camp out there all night....  And have enough folks to keep one hole to ourselves.... It's a lot of work to get 15 guys dropped off.... They were writing tickets left n right!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 19, 2013)

Mark K said:


> Don't listen to these guys!! It's a duck hunting mecca!!
> 
> I swear, people come on here trying to learn and y'all pretend this is the Georgia Waterfowler site!



No need for that, there are plenty of the Georgia waterfowler experts on here anyway.


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Good luck, my advice do your homework, and know what your getting yourself into. Can be good at times but last few years it has fallen off in my opinion.


----------

